# Hutton unit day 3



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Grouper22 and I are trying to muster our sorry asses outta the truck...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you sore yet? Outta shape are we???

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason and I are here. We are slap covered up with Tweety birds right now.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a slick head slip through at 75 yds 20 min ago...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's lunch fellas??? We are thinking chinese.......trying to stay awake right now!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good..


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike has a deer out in front of him now


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Big bodied, slipped on dwn to the oak thicket...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Had 1 slip around daylight about 80 yards...just heard a cluck from a thunder chicken....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I finally made it out here not in the Hutton unit though.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Been up for 15 and just had this little dude slip through. I can hear someone down the road getting blown at lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fink just piled up a nanny...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go James!!! Just had a deer at 100 yards...waiting!!!!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoked a doe...pics later. Was the most incredible impact shot I have ever seen.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Attack boy fink. Didn't Jason say first one to kill today has to buy lunch


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...yall can knaw on the leg bones ...haha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You're on the clock.... No amnesty rule this time... I'm not there!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...James gets the check today!!! That's why I passed up on the 30 point buck I just saw....he really needed another year or 2 to reach full potential!

http://youtu.be/tnHNqvOB42M


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What do yall think...1130 at check station then head to lunch...???


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's try for 11 give us time to digest food.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading out with disanto for lunch jason...ref has my pic


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The ref is in his office right now... with no cell phone...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

James Fink said:


> Heading out with disanto for lunch jason...ref has my pic


Send it to me fink you still got my number?


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

No I don't man


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

James Fink said:


> No I don't man


Pm sent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stood up fer lunch by Fink....gerezzzzzzz. guess you don't want to eat w/common folk who cant kill a deer....hahaha


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Stood up fer lunch by Fink....gerezzzzzzz. guess you don't want to eat w/common folk who cant kill a deer....hahaha


Yall headed there already Jason? I'm still in the tree prolly bout to get down. Where yall headed. I gotta go to an advanced or auto zone to get some tranny fluid for my pos car


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Yall headed there already Jason? I'm still in the tree prolly bout to get down. Where yall headed. I gotta go to an advanced or auto zone to get some tranny fluid for my pos car


We are going to check station...come on...we'll wait fer common folk such as ourselves...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> We are going to check station...come on...we'll wait fer common folk such as ourselves...


Where is that at I've never been in the hutton unit is it on deaton bridge or 90?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hwy 90. On pond road. It is first road on right when you turn off dragon bridge. When you are on pond road stay to left at fork follow down and you will see gate


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> hwy 90. On pond road. It is first road on right when you turn off dragon bridge. When you are on pond road stay to left at fork follow down and you will see gate


10-4


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

From Fink...



















Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Hwy 90. On pond road. It is first road on right when you turn off dragon bridge. When you are on pond road stay to left at fork follow down and you will see gate


I'm here


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Smack down!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that already his second for the year?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> Is that already his second for the year?


I think its the third


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

2nd...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> 2nd...
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


Oops guess not. En route to get back in the stand its gonna be a hot one boys. Jason and lettheairout it was nice meeting and dining with yall fellers...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bout to head up again!!!!!! Good luck all!!! Except Espo and Fink!!!! Yall dont need it!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Y'all are hunting machines. I need to re evaluate hunting partner. I hunt with a joke lol


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck and shoot straight boys


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Back in the tree good luck everybody


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just settled in new spot looks promising


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Im in a tree so small, that when I breath my stand moves back and forth!!! Good report to follow or ER pics to follow!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Im in a tree so small, that when I breath my stand moves back and forth!!! Good report to follow or ER pics to follow!!!


Lol....that was a good one....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Anybody got some sun block. It is hotttttt


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Its ok though....I remain perdectly balanced while standing on 1 leg in a 7 inch tree while taking a shot of tequila after giving 4 pints of blood all while sleep deprived (that is a true statement) just because I rook the Capt. RON archery advanced life saving clas....!

Dang heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Quick where do I sign up. Awesome teacher just like highschool just passes u through or hits u with a stick for his enjoyment. Wait I mean to train you


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I SPY SOMETHING CAMO & asleep!!!












Delirious I tell ya...I'm fixing to go MAD on a critter!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta admit I do have a good looking stand setup


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall seeing any movement over there ?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nothing in south Alabama. Yet!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Yall seeing any movement over there ?


I saw 2 when I walked out of my office for lunch. Does that count? 

I may slip in early and bust me a doe in the parking lot.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing here


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just heard some blowing a ways off...not us but she sounds like she may be coming to us!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I heard a bleat earlier nothing yet though


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Signing off till dark thirty!!! Good luck all...and here's looking atcha!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Time to go ninja mode


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Its getting quite over here ready to hear em stomping through the brush


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shot fired. Waiting till dark to confirm


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope you nailed it


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Buck or doe?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about. Hopefully ill let one fly here soon


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

GL Jmunoz


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just shot a small gurl....she ran 15 yards and stopped. She laid down. Think I hit her a tad low...we'll see in 40 more minutes....


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Jason


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PompNewbie said:


> Nice job Jason


Not yet.....gut shot! Going back to my truck to get a big light!!!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Dangit...hope you find it!!!....see...you needed to lease my horse shoe!!! I would have given you a discount since you are law enforcement.actually would have leant it to ys since you helped me look for a deer before...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting the dog


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Getting the dog


Dang good luck yall. If my fiance didn't haft to go to work I would come help yall look. Hope yall get it tracked down


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No luck. Dog worked hard but free just crossed over it self to much.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Happens to everyone. In my experience about half of them survive.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang man sorry to hear it..


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

As long as we gave it good effort I can live with it. Not our first lost deer and won't be our last


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I hate that. I lost my first ever bow shot deer last year. But that's bow hunting for ya. If you haven't lost one yet, you have not been hunting long enough.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper it sucked!!! Especially 2x's in a weekend!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh Dog was purty dern sweet, finding the crap outta blood and guts! Did better then Gator does! Glad Gator can't read (sorry boy)!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Yepper it sucked!!! Especially 2x's in a weekend!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh Dog was purty dern sweet, finding the crap outta blood and guts! Did better then Gator does! Glad Gator can't read (sorry boy)!!!


Well dang yall sorry to hear that. Yall won't believe what happened to me on the way out last night. Well first of I left my flashlight in the car so I walked straight into 4 huge spider webs and then I was driving out on the dirt road and I seen something hit my windshield I was thinking what was that then I looked over and there was a spider about the size of a half dollar hanging in my window!!! O sh** that was a Chinese firedrill I about wrecked slammed on brakes and found him in my floorboard and got em out lol there was no way we was both going in the same car back to Pensacola.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Well dang yall sorry to hear that. Yall won't believe what happened to me on the way out last night. Well first of I left my flashlight in the car so I walked straight into 4 huge spider webs and then I was driving out on the dirt road and I seen something hit my windshield I was thinking what was that then I looked over and there was a spider about the size of a half dollar hanging in my window!!! O sh** that was a Chinese firedrill I about wrecked slammed on brakes and found him in my floorboard and got em out lol there was no way we was both going in the same car back to Pensacola.


Had that happen to me with a Secata while I was driving down a trail. He hit me in the cheek and went nuts in my lap(pardon the pun). Scared the crap out of me, I had no idea what it was but I came out of my jeep so fast I didn't even get it in park. Once I realized that it was a secata and not a 12# spider my heart rate calmed a bit.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Had that happen with BigRed38 in y old blazer. That's a big man to be standing on a seat and screaming like a girl.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a secata, or some big noisy flying critter, fly into my neck and fall down into my collar yesterday while I was sitting in the stand. I bought fell out of the tree! Glad I wasn't holding my bow otherwise it would have probably taken the quick way down. 

To make it even worse, there was banana spider at the bottom of the tree when I climbed it. So even though I knew it was a flying bug thy hit me all I could think was spider!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> I had a secata, or some big noisy flying critter, fly into my neck and fall down into my collar yesterday while I was sitting in the stand. I bought fell out of the tree! Glad I wasn't holding my bow otherwise it would have probably taken the quick way down.
> 
> To make it even worse, there was banana spider at the bottom of the tree when I climbed it. So even though I knew it was a flying bug thy hit me all I could think was spider!


Is a secata a big moth looking thing about big around as your index finger? If so I've had one come flying around me in the stand two afternoons in a row and yesterday I thought he was gonna land on my face so I went to swat him and hit myself in the face with my release lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Is a secata a big moth looking thing about big around as your index finger? If so I've had one come flying around me in the stand two afternoons in a row and yesterday I thought he was gonna land on my face so I went to swat him and hit myself in the face with my release lol


Yeah they are the things that make that really weird sound that sounds like an alarm going off. It starts low and gets really loud. They also are the insects that come out of the molted carapaces that you find stuck to trees sometimes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Well dang yall sorry to hear that. Yall won't believe what happened to me on the way out last night. Well first of I left my flashlight in the car so I walked straight into 4 huge spider webs and then I was driving out on the dirt road and I seen something hit my windshield I was thinking what was that then I looked over and there was a spider about the size of a half dollar hanging in my window!!! O sh** that was a Chinese firedrill I about wrecked slammed on brakes and found him in my floorboard and got em out lol there was no way we was both going in the same car back to Pensacola.


 
Yeah...them dern spiders give folks heck....tracking the deer last night----we ran into a few of em!!!!

As fer them Blackhawk Chopper bugs that fly around right at dusk/dawn, them jokers drive me crazy!!! They are attracted to hunters I think!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> As fer them Blackhawk Chopper bugs that fly around right at dusk/dawn, them jokers drive me crazy!!! They are attracted to hunters I think!!!


I almost shat myself and fell out of the tree the first time I got dive bombed... They get me every time....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah...them dern spiders give folks heck....tracking the deer last night----we ran into a few of em!!!!
> 
> As fer them Blackhawk Chopper bugs that fly around right at dusk/dawn, them jokers drive me crazy!!! They are attracted to hunters I think!!!


Bout fell out of my ladder stand after one of them chopper sounding bugs would not leave me the heck along on Sunday evening. I wanted one of those electric swatters right then and there.:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Bout fell out of my ladder stand after one of them chopper sounding bugs would not leave me the heck along on Sunday evening. I wanted one of those electric swatters right then and there.:thumbup:


If you can get a look at one of them jokers they have a retractable hose that they will use to suck the moisture from your eyes. That's why they hover in your face. Close your eyes tight and wait till they get out of hearing distance before re opening!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

